

Privacy and incentives: Thoughts on the iPhone location database - lindvall
http://www.marco.org/2011/04/25/privacy-and-incentives

======
CalperniaUSA
Marco.org didn't have his comments turned on his blog. Marco, the tracking
data in the phones is used by stalkers. It isn't just the iPhones either. It
is the PDAs and Smartphones. The stalking is widespread and horrifying.

